# Best fake news this week



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The New York Times on Wednesday said an image of a front page article featuring Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi with the headline *“Last, Best Hope of Earth”* was “completely fabricated”. The fake image is being widely shared on social media in India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442927211741212678
The morphed image features a large photograph of Modi, with the strap line of the article saying that the *“world’s most loved and most powerful leader is here to bless us”*. The edition in the image is dated September 26. But, September is spelled incorrectly and the font style of the headline is not the one used by The New York Times.

The fake image started circulating after Modi’s visit to the United States.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442145983719038976


----------

